# ***WUS WORLD DEBUT***Bulova 96B350***1972 Oceanographer/Devil Diver ReIssue***



## E8ArmyDiver

I wanted to do a HD video review but after seeing some on U Tube I don't have the patience or software to do it justice..I will likely do some kind of video but it won't be net worthy...I do however have some really nice HD Pics & felt since there is a lack of any on the net yet I would go ahead & introduce them...I also started a new thread for it instead of burying it in the DD thread so it will come up in searches easier...
As for the watch itself it's pretty much mind blowing.Fans already know the iconic design,but add to that a RETINA SEARING florescent orange & your pretty much assured of a watch you'll never tire of or see in the wild...Seriously,I swear Bulova sprayed the dial with construction shade Safety Orange!
The color on these pics is dead on,settings were for natural coloring with no extra saturation to boost the orange..Trust me,I LOVE Orange & have owned or demo'd every orange dive watch under $2500.00 & have NEVER seen a shade of Orange like it on a watch...
The strap is butter soft,not slick like pure silicon,feels like an Isofrane,soft but doesn't seem to attract dust..The strap has molded in textures & slotted breathing channels on the back side,looks pretty good & is a MILE long hahahaha...
As for size I still have NOT confirmed lug width but have confirmed it is NOT 20mm..It wears wonderfully,PERFECT for smaller wrists & I'm having a hard time keeping it OFF my GF's 4.75" wrist!


----------



## Ot1S

Wonderful : ) Great photos, Hopefully I will have its twin soon.
Love ORANGE 🧡 🍊 😍 Love Divewatches.
Enjoy 😉 it lots and lots.


----------



## Racer88

Cool. I'm trying to sort out what I'm seeing in the hour indices. Are they recessed into the dial?

Perhaps an optical illusion, but they appear to be little cups sitting ABOVE the dial (which I would not like). I'd prefer bar-shaped indices. But, it's an interesting watch nonetheless.

SO, what's the deal with the indices? Recessed or above the dial? Thanks for sharing!!

I like me some orange, too. I've never had an orange watch. And, I'm not sure I could rock it. But, I once had an orange car that was awesome! Sadly, I don't have it anymore.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Racer88 said:


> Cool. I'm trying to sort out what I'm seeing in the hour indices. Are they recessed into the dial?
> 
> Perhaps an optical illusion, but they appear to be little cups sitting ABOVE the dial (which I would not like). I'd prefer bar-shaped indices. But, it's an interesting watch nonetheless.
> 
> SO, what's the deal with the indices? Recessed or above the dial? Thanks for sharing!!


Indeed that is EXACTLY what they are,little cups sitting on top of the dial filled w/C3!THAT is 1 of the things that make this such an Iconic Dive Watch,that & at the time the 666'rating was the deepest rated dive watch available..


----------



## Racer88

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Indeed that is EXACTLY what they are,little cups sitting on top of the dial filled w/C3!THAT is 1 of the things that make this such an Iconic Dive Watch,t
> View attachment 15709693
> View attachment 15709695
> View attachment 15709696
> View attachment 15709697
> View attachment 15709699
> View attachment 15709701
> View attachment 15709703
> hat & at the time(1972)the 666' Rating was the deepest any watch was rated to...


Cool. Thanks for the great photos.

I suppose knowing that they have a historical origin could help me like them more!

Now... a bright orange watch... Hmmmm.... Though I did have the bright orange car! If I still had the car, it would go perfectly together!


----------



## interloper07

That is an awesome watch. It’s got history behind it, and it looks great. I love my Lunar Pilot, and after seeing this today, I perused the rest of the Archive Series. 

There isn’t a watch there I wouldn’t want in my collection, even that funky Computron digital watch. The rest of the Bulova catalog: not so much (With the exception of the new Accutrons - but I don’t have that kind of money, and Citizen/Bulova doesn’t consider those Bulovas anymore anyway).

Enjoy that watch. Wear it with pride. And if you couldn’t tell, I’m jealous from afar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88

interloper07 said:


> There isn't a watch there I wouldn't want in my collection, even that funky Computron digital watch. The rest of the Bulova catalog: not so much


When I recently heard about and became intrigued with the UHF (262 kHz) quartz movement offered by Bulova, I went to their website and perused the "Precisionist" series that features that movement. Risking offending someone... BLECH! I was disappointed that there wasn't a single watch that appealed to me. Not even in the least.

Then in another thread here on WUS, I discovered the Bulova Lunar Pilot, and there was hope! I figured out the "Archive Series," and I agree with you. Now THOSE are some cool watches.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

A few more doses of vitamin C...


----------



## DonLuis

Nice watch. I hope Jonashop can bet some nice deals on them.


----------



## bellbrass

Great pics of a gorgeous watch. How is the Miyota movement performing?


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

bellbrass said:


> Great pics of a gorgeous watch. How is the Miyota movement performing?


+10 seconds in 24 hours over 2 days so far..


----------



## Jboston

Thanks for these awesome pics. I have to say in general I’m not a big orange fan but something about this orange looks very special. How long lasting is the lume on these?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Jboston said:


> How long lasting is the lume on these?


Longer lasting than some,not as long lasting as others.Seriously,you don't buy this watch for the lume.If you need lume,you need T100GTLS,if you need THE NASTIEST ORANGE EVER to grace a dive watch,here it is!


----------



## BigBluefish

DonLuis said:


> Nice watch. I hope Jonashop can bet some nice deals on them.


I haven't seen either of the other 41 mm models show up on Joma, so I kinda suspect this one will not, either.


----------



## Batboy

Like @Jboston, I'm not usually a fan of orange watches. But this orange Bulova looks terrific!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

A little fresh vitamin C...


----------



## tayloreuph

E8ArmyDiver said:


> A little fresh vitamin C...
> View attachment 15728846
> View attachment 15728847
> View attachment 15728849
> View attachment 15728851
> View attachment 15728855
> View attachment 15728857
> View attachment 15728858
> View attachment 15728860
> View attachment 15728862
> View attachment 15728864
> View attachment 15728865


Dude likes his orange!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellbrass

Thanks for the update on the movement...I am still thinking about getting one, despite the low-grade movement. Are you still happy with the timekeeping? It's a winner on all other aspects, to me, anyway, based on what you've written.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

bellbrass said:


> Thanks for the update on the movement...I am still thinking about getting one, despite the low-grade movement. Are you still happy with the timekeeping? It's a winner on all other aspects, to me, anyway, based on what you've written.


Straight outta the boxes since received,Green runs consistently @+8.2 seconds/24 hours & Orange running +9.7/24 hours...I've gone through a lot of watches in the last 12+years,these 2 are permanent residents till death do us part!


----------



## bellbrass

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Straight outta the boxes since received,Green runs consistently @+8.2 seconds/24 hours & Orange running +9.7/24 hours...I've gone through a lot of watches in the last 12+years,these 2 are permanent residents till death do us part!


Thanks for the update, E8. Not bad for a Miyota.


----------



## mi6_

I'm thinking about picking up one of these new 41mm Oceanogrpher Devil Divers. Just wish they had a better movement than the Miyota 821. Did anyone find one that has the updated version with hacking? Lack of hacking is usually a deal breaker for me, but I love the look/design of this watch to let it get a pass in this case.

Canada and North America (USA) appear to only get the orange variant on the black rubber strap (model #96B350). Europe has two bracelet models; a red bezel/black dial (model 96B343) and an all black (model 96B344); both of which come on a stainless steel bracelet

I emailed Bulova Canada (Citizen) to see if the bracelet versions were coming to North America and whether the bracelet would fit the orange rubber strap version. Their answer was "no" to both questions unfortunately. While the bracelet has a cheap stamped clasp the solid links and end links look decent, so I'd kind of prefer to get it with the bracelet. Usually don't like orange dials, but this one looks amazing.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

mi6_ said:


> I'm thinking about picking up one of these new 41mm Oceanogrpher Devil Divers. Just wish they had a better movement than the Miyota 821. Did anyone find one that has the updated version with hacking? Lack of hacking is usually a deal breaker for me, but I love the look/design of this watch to let it get a pass in this case.
> 
> Canada and North America (USA) appear to only get the orange variant on the black rubber strap (model #96B350). Europe has two bracelet models; a red bezel/black dial (model 96B343) and an all black (model 96B344); both of which come on a stainless steel bracelet
> 
> I emailed Bulova Canada (Citizen) to see if the bracelet versions were coming to North America and whether the bracelet would fit the orange rubber strap version. Their answer was "no" to both questions unfortunately. While the bracelet has a cheap stamped clasp the solid links and end links look decent, so I'd kind of prefer to get it with the bracelet. Usually don't like orange dials, but this one looks amazing.


There is a Limited Edition,41mm.on bracelet with SW-200 movement BUT it is NOT the same shade Orange & the hand set isn't as cool(IMO)..I normally do NOT like rubber straps except those with diver clasps but I REALLY like the Polyurethane factory strap & it has a thumbnail buckle I would have changed to butterfly deployant.I have NO such desire with this one & that is a MAJOR shift in my normal taste...


----------



## mi6_

E8ArmyDiver said:


> There is a Limited Edition,41mm.on bracelet with SW-200 movement BUT it is NOT the same shade Orange & the hand set isn't as cool(IMO)..I normally do NOT like rubber straps except those with diver clasps but I REALLY like the Polyurethane factory strap & it has a thumbnail buckle I would have changed to butterfly deployant.I have NO such desire with this one & that is a MAJOR shift in my normal taste...


Yeah I've seen it but it's actually 40mm with the white/black 1/4 bezel and nearly $1,600 USD. It has the same cheap stamped clasp as the cheaper versions. This version is closer to the original (same hands), however, I prefer the blocky rectangular hands on the cheaper versions. I think both the special edition 40mm SE and the regular 44mm/41mm versions are all overpriced for what you get (especially the Miyota 821 movement version). I'd only buy either with a heavy discount.

The newer Seiko rubber straps are super playable and comfortable and have also made me a fan of "rubber" straps. I used to be a bracelet only guy.


----------



## davidevo

I'll accept the timekeeping, at the end of the day this would be a weekend watch, so it's no sweat if it's a bit off by the time monday rolls around again


----------



## tayloreuph

The Devil Diver LE has a Selita movement. It also hacks. I can’t speak to the color differences between the dials, but it’s as close a match to the ‘71 watch in terms of the dial as can be found. I found a NOS dial from 71 and the color is pretty darn close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

Yeah sorry I meant did anyone buy one with the Miyota 821 that hacks. Laco's 821's all hack now, but seems like Bulova is using old stock or something as I haven't seen any of the new 41mm orange models that feature hacking.

Like I said above, the quality of the bracelet on the LE edition is not worth $1,500 (cheap stamped clasp and stamped folding portion). Movement is great and the dial is definitely the closest to the original. I'm just not willing to spend that much on this piece. I'll probably buy one of the new 41mm down the road when I can find a good sale price. I can maybe live with the lack of hacking considering how good it looks.


----------



## Landed_Alien

Hi E8ArmyDiver,
Any chance you could show both the new orange and the green 44mm next to each other. I've tried on the green in person and love it, and with to it's short lug to lug I could pull it off (even with my 6.75" wrist). But I always pause, as I generally won't buy divers over 42mm as I end up regretting it. I wish they'd make the green in 41, that would be an instant buy. Alternatively, I'm considering selling my SKX011 to make room for the orange 41.



E8ArmyDiver said:


> View attachment 15709697
> View attachment 15709701


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Landed_Alien said:


> Hi E8ArmyDiver,
> Any chance you could show both the new orange and the green 44mm next to each other. I've tried on the green in person and love it, and with to it's short lug to lug I could pull it off (even with my 6.75" wrist). But I always pause, as I generally won't buy divers over 42mm as I end up regretting it. I wish they'd make the green in 41, that would be an instant buy. Alternatively, I'm considering selling my SKX011 to make room for the orange 41.


Here you go.Wrist is 7.5" ovalish..Hope they help..


----------



## Landed_Alien

Wow, thank you very much for posting so many shots. They don't look dramatically different, in fact in some shots, the brighter dial of the orange 41 looks bigger. A great pair to have.



E8ArmyDiver said:


> Here you go.Wrist is 7.5" ovalish..Hope they help..
> View attachment 15811613


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## docdoowop

so, I have the bracelet from the regular 45mm model (which I sold here)...
the bracelet will not fit this new 41mm orange model?


----------



## tayloreuph

docdoowop said:


> so, I have the bracelet from the regular 45mm model (which I sold here)...
> the bracelet will not fit this new 41mm orange model?


There was a discussion about placement of the spring bar holes, and the need for curved ones to fit different straps. But I'm not sure anyone has tried. I have the LE, but I don't know how the cases compare. I haven't tried an original vintage bracelet on it yet either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu47

Killer watches! But damn....I wish they could fit a quartz movement in there....262 Khz anyone?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

docdoowop said:


> so, I have the bracelet from the regular 45mm model (which I sold here)...
> the bracelet will not fit this new 41mm orange model?


NO,will not fit.45mm has 20mm lug width,the new 41mm's have like 18/19mm not sure which..


----------



## Mamaw

If someone know a seller in the EU willing to order/sell the rubber strap for the 41mm let me know!
There is not much presence of Bulova in my country and nobody care to order one for me.


----------



## mi6_

For anyone who is interested I own the orange 41mm Bulova Oceanographer on the black silicone strap (model 96B350). I ordered the Bulova stainless steel bracelet from the two 41mm models sold in Europe, the red bezel/black dial (model 96B343) and an all black (model 96B344). You can read about my experience in the post linked below (Post #58):









New 41mm Bulova Devil Diver


Agree with you but not any ordinary miyota quartz but bulova accutron II 262Hz quartz movement with super smooth gliding second hand, beating at 16bps. This combo will be perfect. Beating any pure mechanical watch for the second hand sweep. Would the same 262Hz movement fit in the 44mm Devil...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## NTMG

This needs to be 38 mm


----------



## tayloreuph

I didn’t have trouble sizing the bracelet for the black bezel euro Devil diver. But I also have bracelets for my orange dial Oceanographer V and the black dial Oceanographer G, so I’m in good shape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scbr24

BigBluefish said:


> I haven't seen either of the other 41 mm models show up on Joma, so I kinda suspect this one will not, either.


Reviving this thread to say that after constantly checking out Jomashop for months (because I've wanted to pick up an Oceanographer for a while now), the orange 41mm one is finally available at $390, killer price IMO.





Bulova Devil Diver Automatic Orange Dial Men's Watch 96B350


Shop for Devil Diver Automatic Orange Dial Men's Watch 96B350 by Bulova at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




www.jomashop.com


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Scbr24 said:


> Reviving this thread to say that after constantly checking out Jomashop for months (because I've wanted to pick up an Oceanographer for a while now), the orange 41mm one is finally available at $390, killer price IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulova Devil Diver Automatic Orange Dial Men's Watch 96B350
> 
> 
> Shop for Devil Diver Automatic Orange Dial Men's Watch 96B350 by Bulova at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jomashop.com


& not surprised Sold Out!
Don't expect cheap prices if they come up for sale,compared to the current Doxa's,except for the movement, the Bulova kicks major beach sand on the Sub's..


----------



## cantona

beautiful watches, the green dial one always catches my attention.


----------



## tayloreuph

Green dial, you say?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

Bumping this thread as I saw comments on Reddit stating the more current production date orange 41mm version has hacking seconds. Can any new owners here confirm? Thanks.


----------

